# Waeco CA1000 Aircon



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

This is driving me nuts  I must have scoured the entire www for a review of this unit, mostly I read various forums (a lot on facts) about people who are about to get them fitted or people who have just fitted them and then the thread just dies... aaargh

So can I ask whether anyone who has a CA1000 is happy with it or not please? 

I appreciate that is a low power unit but I have a small van and weight is an issue, I propose to have it fitted at the rear of the van and run it on the move with the DC kit - I don't want to refrigerate the van, just have a few degrees lower than ambient.

Anyone... please...


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

A shameless bump


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi
Brownhills fitted one of these units to a 590RL I owned. It proved to be woefully inadequate, even in the UK. I spoke to guys at Waeco who were very helpful and they suggested that I replaced it with a larger unit (which I did). They said the CA1000 was really only suitable for small van conversions.
When confronted with Waecos suggestion Brownhills replaced it with a larger unit at nominal cost as the original was fitted at their recommendation.

Jobla


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> This is driving me nuts  I must have scoured the entire www for a review of this unit, mostly I read various forums (a lot on facts) about people who are about to get them fitted or people who have just fitted them and then the thread just dies... aaargh
> 
> So can I ask whether anyone who has a CA1000 is happy with it or not please?
> 
> ...


Hi Autoquest, Sorry I meant to "quote" but hit the "Thank"  :lol:

We don't even stock the CA1000 it is way too small for most requirements. One could argue that two CA1000's (one each end) can help when space is a problem, but I wouldn't waste your money.

Another  I have a vague recollection that you asked me to pm you some info a couple of weeks ago, but the NEC has addled my brain since then :wink: Did you? Did I? should I?

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks jobla - Exactly what I needed to know   

Eddie - Yes you did PM - meant to say thanks at the NEC but never made it...

Back to the drawing board :?


----------



## IPFreely (Aug 18, 2010)

*waeco coolair ca1000*

I have one fitted to my Autosleepers Duetto (Ford Transit panel van). Used it for the first time last month when driving in 30 degrees+ in France. It couldn't cool the van and I thought there was something wrong with it. So I took it to Halls Electrical (Bristol) for a check-up. Apparently it was working normally. According to them it is really only used for maintaining temperature once vehicle aircon has cooled the van. So no good on its own except during night time to hold the temperature cool when it is slightly warmer outside. The min set temp on it is 17 degrees and will only cool to this if it is about up to 23 degrees outside. So a bit rubbish really. The waeco website does not tell you this.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

